# Collectable Serotta



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

on Ebay.....for those of you that love Serotta Steel..check this absolute beauty out...and NO, I am not the seller. Just a jealous admirer of classic steel frames...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220046768440&fromMakeTrack=true

Michael


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I wouldn't call that a real "classic" Serotta. It is barely fifteen years old. It is made with colorado tubing. To me a classic serotta is made from columbus tubing. To top it off, the guy is sort of an a$$ in his first response to a buyer. Here is what I call a classic Serotta. I know the guy who used to race the bike. His name was Chris Baker. He races in the bay area as a Master 35+. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Serotta-7-11-Team-Bike-Dura-Ace_W0QQitemZ140050747279QQihZ004QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

No offense intended spooky, but you need to expand your definition of classic, LOL. 
B21


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*It is columbus.......*



spookyload said:


> I wouldn't call that a real "classic" Serotta. It is barely fifteen years old. It is made with colorado tubing. To me a classic serotta is made from columbus tubing. To top it off, the guy is sort of an a$$ in his first response to a buyer. Here is what I call a classic Serotta. I know the guy who used to race the bike. His name was Chris Baker. He races in the bay area as a Master 35+.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Serotta-7-11-Team-Bike-Dura-Ace_W0QQitemZ140050747279QQihZ004QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


& it's in pristine condition.

May not be a classic but it is beautiful. and the price sure was right.

Len


----------



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

View attachment 75273



Here is my former bike I sold when I needed some money to persue other interests. I wish I hadn't but live and learn


----------



## psychlyst (Jan 16, 2008)

ouch....


----------



## karimmtl (Dec 14, 2008)

Which other interests?


----------

